# Parliament Of The World's Religions At Salt Lake City, Oct 15-19, 2015



## Admin (Sep 14, 2015)

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru Ji ki Fateh!

*A message from our member @Tejwant Singh Ji, who would also be a designated Speaker on this worldwide event. You may contact Tejwant ji, directly under this thread or start a private conversation by click his username, for any kind of information regarding this event.




			We are planning to serve between 8000 to 10000 meals a day for five days. Sikhs started this during the last WRPC held in Barcelona. 5000 meals were served then. I would like to seek help from Sikhs from all around the world for this great Seva.
		
Click to expand...

*
Register Now:* http://www.parliamentofreligions.org/*






We would like to invite you to participate as a participant/ speaker/presenter at the 2015 Parliament of World’s Religions that is going to be held at the Salt Palace Convention Center located in Salt Lake City, Utah from October 15 to 19, 2015. The theme of the 2015 Parliament is *Reclaiming the Heart of Our Humanity: Working Together for a World of Compassion, Peace, Justice, and Sustainability.*

The three critical issues to be addressed at the parliament are:

Climate Change and Care for Creation;
War, Violence and Hate Speech;
The Widening Wealth Gap and Wasteful Consumption.
Will you please be so kind to go through the attached documents – 2015 Parliament Topics and Parliament Call for Programs and submit the proposals of your choice in the official format as soon as possible but no later than March 15, 2015? You may do so by clicking this Submit Proposals button, filling in the Proposal Submission Form and hitting the submit button. Once the proposal is in, it goes to the Program Committee of the Parliament for approval.

Just to give you a glimpse of the contribution of the Sikhs of the World to the past Parliaments, please visit the link at: http://eepurl.com/3DRdP. Attached  list of topics is prepared by the Sikh Council for Interfaith Relations for the benefit of speakers/presenters.

With best wishes for the Charhdi Kala of Khalsa Panth
In the Service of Guru-Panth,
Council for a Parliament of the World’s Religions
Register Now: http://www.parliamentofreligions.org/


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 16, 2015)

The number of Langar meals have gone up to 30,000. Sikhs from all over the world are pitching in so that Sikhs can show the world that be the best you can be through acceptance of all as ONE irrespective of hue,creed, faith or no faith,race and ethnicity.

We at SPN can also pitch-in in this unique way of equality and justice for all.


Tejwant Singh


----------

